# Hidoli Garden Aquarium?



## BrynnaCC (Jan 5, 2014)

I just saw this awesome display nano tank at my LFS. I can't seem to find any info on it or a place to buy it. Its distinguishing feature is the open front with the high sides and back. It seems like a great tank for a riparium or for some really cool vertical aquascaping. Has anyone heard of these?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

In my opinion the side and back walls limit plants growth and if there's a lot of humidity can make leaves stick to the glass, more sensitive species (Tradescantia) may have leaves rot from this.
Truaqua has some similar to that but they're over priced
http://www.truaqua.com/paludarium-tanks.html
try looking up paludarium tanks for other brands


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

ExoTerra has a new line of tanks as well that just showed up in the stores over the summer, very similar design to the tank you posted, but totally agree with AA paludarium style tanks are overpriced. 10G sized tanks usually start off in the $100 range, but it does come with "curved glass" in the front, so there's no visible silicone seams. 

Typically, the less silicone seams, the more expensive it will be.

http://www.exo-terra.com/download/high_res/products/images/PT3748_Turtle_Terrarium_Packaging.jpg

http://www.exo-terra.com/download/high_res/products/images/PT3748_Turtle_Terrarium.jpg


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

It looks like one of these:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=845866

Why don't you contact Sevensports?

They are active in their forum here.

Look like a cool tank to me!


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

New Mr. Aqua looks similar: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=845866


----------

